

Free Trials and Tire Kickers - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/05/10/tire-kickers

======
dankoss
I really wish free trials were available for some of the more expensive iOS
software. Even for things like Garageband or Pages, I'd like to be able to
compare them to other music software on the app store. I don't even consider
some task managers (omnifocus) because their price is prohibitive without a
trial, even with glowing reviews.

~~~
dmdeller
Since you specifically mentioned OmniFocus, it's worth noting that Omni Group
stands behind all of their apps and will issue you a full refund within 30
days if you are unsatisfied--App Store sales included (they will eat Apple's
30% cut). <http://www.omnigroup.com/support/store/refunds/>

Most developers don't do this, of course.

~~~
jakespencer
Anecdotally, if you contact Apple directly (not the developer) and ask for a
refund for an app or an IAP, they will refund your money. They may not do it
repeatedly if it looks like you are abusing it, but iOS developers can see
refunds Apple has issued for their products, with no insight as to why.

